# Needle malfunction



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been working on a padded slip cover for my Franklin Treadle machine. I've have a tradition I'm starting that if I make something for a specific machine it's made by that machine.

So I finished up putting the lace on the top, and was about to put the bottom on it and my wife says what size needle are you using? I don't know, it's a Singer needle. She says check it and put a size 16 in it. Ok I do and it's a size 14 so I dig out a size 16 Singer needle and put it in.

I get to sewing the bottom on and in less than a foot of sewing I notice all sorts of wadded up thread parts flailing around on the thread about the needle. I stop and look close and this is what I saw:








The light colored thing behind the thread is my leather nipper pouch. 

Although that was a brand new needle, there was something wrong with it and it was shredding the thread. 
I switched to s Schmetz #16 and so far all is well.

Joe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

what type of thread? That looks like what all purpose Coats and Clark will do if I'm on a big project. I use C & C 100% cotton some these days, but I've not used the all purpose if I can possibly help in in about 20 years due to the shredding and that it fusses up a bobbin trace more than other threads I use.

Also, that larger needle may have had a burr on it somewhere causing the shredding of the tread.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Angie,

It's Coats Dual Duty XP Heavy thread. Supposedly 100% Polyester covered Polyester.

It says on the label:
Fil Tout Usage
Hilo para uso general

I guess we've finally slipped into the abyss when there's no English on the label.

I wanted a heavy thread on this project, especially where the top and sides were sewn together. I've had no trouble with this thread except with this one needle. I suspect a burr on or in the eye.


My wife has some thread from Greese that leaves more lint than a house full of cats. You should see the pics of what I cleaned from her 319K. So far there hasn't been anything like that with this thread. So far.

Joe


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have to agree with Angie.......It's most likely the thread.
Try changing the needle one more time......in case the one you are using has a burr on it.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Katskitten said:


> I've been working on a padded slip cover for my Franklin Treadle machine. I've have a tradition I'm starting that if I make something for a specific machine it's made by that machine.
> 
> So I finished up putting the lace on the top, and was about to put the bottom on it and my wife says what size needle are you using? I don't know, it's a Singer needle. She says check it and put a size 16 in it. Ok I do and it's a size 14 so I dig out a size 16 Singer needle and put it in.
> 
> ...


Texasdirtdigger,
Guess you missed that last line in my post. New Schmetz needle and nary a problem.

Joe


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad the problem is solved - just wanted to mention that in your pic you have missed the thread guide on the needle holder- I think the thread should be behind that little bar/wire above the needle clamp. I know on my Janome if I skip one of the guide points I have those kinds of problems. Sounds like you had a bad needle.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Dandish,

You are right. The thread had jumped out of the guide. 

This machine is cranky as all get out. But at a 100 years old and well used I guess that's not unusual. It will at times for what reason I've yet to figure out, pop the thread out of the top guide or the thread take-up lever (it has a slot as well as the hole) and the guide on the needle holder.
Sometimes all at once and then it breaks the thread.

Other times I can crank that treadle up to speeds that rival an electric machine and it will sew beautifully. 

Joe


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

It makes sense to me that the machine would sew better once you've gotten it into a higher speed. With each rest, parts seems to want to cling, or there's some resistance. And the thread quality thing like everyone sez.

How long have you been using your Franklin?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I use Mettler thread. Coats and Clarks used to make good thread. It is now made in Mexico and they use "renderings" in the thread to keep the very short threads together.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

RedDirt Cowgirl,
I just got the cabinet repaired last week and began to use her then. 
We brought the machine home last October. I cleaned and oiled the head then and test run it on my Singer treadle base. Then it sat on the shelf wrapped in plastic to keep it clean till last week.
The machine was desert bone dry when we got it. You almost could not turn the main shaft and when it did budge the dry sound it made made me cringe. How long it had sat in the mouse infested wet place I do not know. I'm surprised it wasn't totally ruined.

Maura,
We've got tons of the stuff around here. Considering how much we use we have very little trouble with it.
Where do you get the Mettler thread?

Joe


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, that sounds so exciting! When I find things in conditions like that I like to think at least they haven't been fooled around with and broken. Just set aside after its last regular use - what a dream. But to me, it seems like a pretty short time to turn your Franklin around - congratulations!

Back to thread, here's a good source on-line that carries my favorite Mettler - Silk finish cotton. Most quilt stores carry it, fabric stores sometimes have a limited supply.
http://store.quilting-warehouse.com/thread-metrosene-silk-finish-cotton-thread.html

I wish I knew more about what needles to use in old machines. Oh, back to the thread thing, I just learned that it's not good to use hand quilting thread in a machine because it has a coating that gums up the works.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the links. I've book marked them for future research.

I agree with the sentiment "at least they haven't been fooled around with and broken. Just set aside after its last regular use". But sometimes even just being set aside can do a lot of harm.
This poor Franklin was put somewhere it's bottom could get wet and that almost ruined a nearly 100 YO parlor cabinet. But she's up and running now.

I tried the hand quilting thread in one of my 66 Treadles and had fits with it. It was so springy it kept popping out of the bobbin and jamming things up.
I won't do that again. LOL

Joe


----------

